# Butchers- is anyone having a hard time getting beef processed



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

We are having a killer time getting a date with a processor. It seems they are all packed (literally) with no appointment until the first of the year. Is anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some are a year out here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

6 months to a yr here also for beef.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We had to wait 3 weeks to get 4 done. Normally no wait here.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

8 months wait time here.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Year plus here, if they are taking an appointment at all. My son has 2 slots in late December that he isn't going to use now, if you're interested. Might be a long road trip, with un-predictable weather. 

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Same thing here I butchered a steer myself in April. I hadn’t done that in at least 15 years but I have the old butcher shop on the farm that we do deer in. A few people have been asking me if I would butcher for them next winter don’t know if I want to get involved in all that.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I made an appointment to have a beef processed last week. His first available date is the middle of November.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I know what you mean, we used to butcher all the time and do our own deer but its been years on a beef. We did butcher a buffalo a couple weeks ago for ourselves. That was an experience. My butcher it booked up until April.



Farmerbrown2 said:


> Same thing here I butchered a steer myself in April. I hadn't done that in at least 15 years but I have the old butcher shop on the farm that we do deer in. A few people have been asking me if I would butcher for them next winter don't know if I want to get involved in all that.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

the good ones are booked 12 months out here. hauled 2 last week and 7 more this Friday. scheduled them last summer. hes already completely booked for 2021


----------

